# IGF LR3 with Humalog?



## MONSTRO (Aug 28, 2017)

People we all now that when we use HGH we need some insulin for IGF pulse and grow more. But for people like me that cant affort real HGH i use IGF Lr3 should i use 33mcg post workout and 20 min later 5 ius humalog ? or i dont need insulin?

Belive in your dreams


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't believe in my dreams. When I wake up, all of the naked women are gone.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2017)

getting real LR3 is next to impossible unless you wana pay 1200 a vial.  no one runs real shit, just stuff from peptide joints......Save you cash


----------



## MONSTRO (Sep 4, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> getting real LR3 is next to impossible unless you wana pay 1200 a vial.  no one runs real shit, just stuff from peptide joints......Save you cash




Thanks my friend, i know the real is very expensive but this one i use gives good pump, and i cant affort HGH real to, and chinese fake i dont use.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2017)

MONSTRO said:


> Thanks my friend, i know the real is very expensive but this one i use gives good pump, and i cant affort HGH real to, and chinese fake i dont use.



But you don't know what it is. You are really ok with that?


----------



## MONSTRO (Sep 4, 2017)

what do you think using insulin without igf or hgh?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 4, 2017)

MONSTRO said:


> what do you think using insulin without igf or hgh?


Insulin is dangerous. I just don't see the benefits outweighing the risk. One misjudgement on dosage and/or sugar intake and you could die.

Anyone using insulin should do alot of research.


----------

